# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  D-Aspartic Acid

## synman

I have recently read an interesting article in a popular muscle mag, About DAA and how it could be an adjunct for hCG during cycle. I was thinking of adding it to my cycle instead of HCG. Mostly because I don't feel like injecting anything else and thought it may be a safe alternative. 

This is not the article I read in the mag, but is a good read about DAA.

Three grams D-aspartic acid raises testosterone levels by a third

Taking a supplement that is based on an amino acid found naturally in the body increases the production of the messenger hormone LH and the muscle building testosterone in the pituitary gland and the testes, by enhancing the cellular production of signal molecules that control the secretion of LH and testosterone. 

D-aspartic acid is formed when the enzyme aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid in the testes and other glands. This amino acid plays a key role in the manufacture of sperm cells and sex hormone. Thats why the Italian pharmaceuticals company Pharmaguida markets the amino acid in products like Dadavit, which is aimed at infertile men. 

The researchers gave a couple of dozen men aged between 27 and 37 a daily dose of 3.12 grams D-aspartic acid for twelve days consecutively. Twenty other men were given a placebo. The testosterone level in the subjects that received the supplement had risen by 33 percent after the twelve days. 

The Italians studied the mechanism involved using rats. The rats were given the amino acid in their drinking water. The figure below shows the effects of twelve days of supplement administration on the concentration of the amino acid in the pituitary and the testes of the rats. 

In the pituitary gland, D-aspartic acid increased the concentration of cGMP. cGMP is a signal molecule  or a second messenger  that transfers messages in the pituitary cells from other messenger hormones to the DNA. More cGMP means more LH. In the testes D-aspartic acid plays a similar role with the signal molecule cAMP, via which D-aspartic acid raises testosterone secretion.

----------


## SpotMe87

would you expect it to cause a suppression of LH and testosterone once you have stopped taking it?

----------


## synman

I wouldn't think so. Its main function is to get that natty test factory in your testes, back up and runnin while on cycle instead of being completely shut down. It raises natty test up to 33% and LH. So keeping natty test up during cycle is only going to increase your chances of it going back to normal faster once your cycle is over. jmo

----------


## HDH

Italian doctors say it's just a waste of money
while arginine is much more

----------


## Swifto

I have a thread on this.

DAA is VERY expensive. Were talking around $30/gram.

----------


## synman

There is company selling it for $30. Its called DAA Pure. Its sort of vague on the site about the exact dosage you are to take. But you recieve 120 caps. So I am guessing it would probably be 4 a day for 30 days. But not very sure!

----------


## 718_siny

DAA Pure is 120 1000mg caps 4x's a day. A 1 month supply at 4g/day for about 30 bucks.

----------


## synman

Have you tried it? I have 2 bottles on the way. Gonna use it after PCT. To increase natty test levels.

----------


## M302_Imola

So what's the verdict on this stuff...worth taking? I was thinking about running it during PCT w/ nolva and clomid. Good idea?

----------


## matt77

I havent used it in PCT but have been taking it for a few weeks and have noticed a slight difference in well being and sex drive. I hope you guys have found DAA cheaper now than whats posted above. I just picked up a 100 gram tub that I capped for $11.99.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I havent used it in PCT but have been taking it for a few weeks and have noticed a slight difference in well being and sex drive. I hope you guys have found DAA cheaper now than whats posted above. I just picked up a 100 gram tub that I capped for $11.99.


Yep just paid $11.99 + shipping...sounds like great minds think alike! I'm not bothering capping the powder, just mixing w/ water and choking down. Started the stuff w/ nolva and clomid last Friday and haven't noticed anything yet. I am getting some acne, not sure if that is from the DAA or my hormones trying to get back to homeostasis. How much you taking a day?

----------


## NVR2BIG1

I'm using it myself, D-aspartic acid by primaforce. Definitely notice a difference, I'm stacking 4 grams/day tribulus with 3 grams/day D-aspartic acid. I'll never use HCG or clomid again, this is better

----------


## millionairemurph

i would think the acne is from the change in hormones. Many guys never get acne until pct. i have found vit b5 (pantothenic acid) can be bought in bulk and clears up some small and mild acne. i have used mega doses of vit a, dont know of it worked much or not. 





> Yep just paid $11.99 + shipping...sounds like great minds think alike! I'm not bothering capping the powder, just mixing w/ water and choking down. Started the stuff w/ nolva and clomid last Friday and haven't noticed anything yet. I am getting some acne, not sure if that is from the DAA or my hormones trying to get back to homeostasis. How much you taking a day?

----------


## AdamGH

TestForce(or bulk DAA) is very popular with the prohormone crowd now a days. It seems to have become a must have for pct now. I would suggest trying it for pct, if you dont like it you are only out 30 bucks.  :Smilie:

----------


## pavlenko

i also want to give this a go, from studies it looks like something thats worth trying to get that edge while "off" =)

----------


## Swifto

> TestForce(or bulk DAA) is very popular with the prohormone crowd now a days. It seems to have become a must have for pct now. I would suggest trying it for pct, if you dont like it you are only out 30 bucks.


Still plugging away I see...

----------


## M302_Imola

> I'm using it myself, D-aspartic acid by primaforce. Definitely notice a difference, I'm stacking 4 grams/day tribulus with 3 grams/day D-aspartic acid. I'll never use HCG or clomid again, this is better


Good to hear you're liking the DAA not sure if I would eliminate clomid from PCT though. What else are you running for PCT? If you get bloodwork done def. post up the results.




> i would think the acne is from the change in hormones. Many guys never get acne until pct. i have found vit b5 (pantothenic acid) can be bought in bulk and clears up some small and mild acne. i have used mega doses of vit a, dont know of it worked much or not.


Yeah seems as though I broke out during PCT last cycle now that I think about it. Funny thing is that I don't breakout on cycle. Might try some vit b5...thanks for the suggestion.

----------

